# To Weetabix or not to Weetabix



## Orchid (Sep 10, 2011)

Is weetabix a goody or a baddy , I hear conflicting views


----------



## Steff (Sep 10, 2011)

Persoanlly its a no no for me but only your meter can tell you, Weetabix comes into the high GI category and is therefore to be avoided on a regular basis, if at all,according to GI principles.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 10, 2011)

Steff said:


> Persoanlly its a no no for me but only your meter can tell you, Weetabix comes into the high GI category and is therefore to be avoided on a regular basis, if at all,according to GI principles.


 
Oh for F### Sake ......

so can I have Quakers oat so simple porridge ( plane )


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 10, 2011)

Orchid said:


> Oh for F### Sake ......
> 
> so can I have Quakers oat so simple porridge ( plane )



I was diagnosed in August so just getting my head around food etc... When I had porridge on its own my reading was 9.2 after 1 hr so I was advised to add fruit and use water instead of milk. I'm still having the porridge but buying Sainsbury's or Teso's own make - only because you can regulate how muh you have and its cheaper.  I also use 1/2 milk to water and add fresh fruit (normally blue berries or raspberries - I think you can also add banana??) Its so confusing but I guess thats one of the complexities of Diabetes. 

I found out today that Baked Beans is a no-no for me x 

Good luck Amanda x


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2011)

I have the odd "weetabix" and have never had any problems. There is a lot worse things to eat and they should be reasnoble.


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 11, 2011)

Ive never had no problems with weetabix ,in fact i have 2 and have been known to still hypo at  work after breakfast,no spikes for me .The only way you can tel lis to try it


----------



## Mark T (Sep 11, 2011)

Orchid said:


> Oh for F### Sake ......
> 
> so can I have Quakers oat so simple porridge ( plane )


There is quite a bit of carbs in those, they have about the same impact on me as a bowl of muesli.

The big problem seems to be that all the chemicals running around your body first thing in the morning conspire to give you a temporary insulin resistance (true for all people).  So something that in the afternoon or evening might be ok can send your BG's up.

Almost need to invert your diet, eat dinner in the mornings and breakfast in the evenings


----------



## cherrypie (Sep 11, 2011)

Orchid said:


> Oh for F### Sake ......
> 
> so can I have Quakers oat so simple porridge ( plane )



There is nobody that can tell you what is right for you.  They can tell you what they can and cannot eat but as we all react differently there is nobody that you can follow to get your diet right.

Be guided by your meter as this is the only way that you will know,


----------



## FM001 (Sep 11, 2011)

cherrypie said:


> Be guided by your meter as this is the only way that you will know,



Sound advice.


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 11, 2011)

Your meter is your best friend when it comes to "can I have it?"

I occasionally have two with semi-skimmed milk as a treat. Then I burn most of them off with a nice long walk often attached to a borrowed dog.

Last night I had a Chinese meal out. I walked the four miles home and was below 7.

One of the best breakfasts I have found is old fashioned porridge. Economy or stripy label is fine. You can do it in the ding.


----------

